# My Slipper Collection: Updated



## parvi_17 (Sep 30, 2006)

I've added a few plants to my collection since my last collection posting. These include Paph. delenatii, Paph (Joyce Hasegawa x chamberlainianum) and Phrag Grande. Now I have:

Paph species

delenatii
insigne X2

Paph hybrids

(Z4135 x charlesworthii)
(Ruby Peacock x Hampshire Raven)
(Claire de Lune x philippinense alba)
(Joyce Hasegawa x chamberlainianum)
(Carticle x Hsinying Maru)
(Valerie Tonkin x Maudiae)
(Yerba Buena x Golden Days) x spicerianum

Phrag Species

besseae

Phrag Hybrids

Ecua-bess
Grande

Cyp species

parviflorum 
pubescens X4
reginae

Cyp hybrids

Ulla Silkens

I'm trying to get more Paph parvi hybrids, more paph species, and more Phrags.

Joe


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 30, 2006)

Very nice group.


----------



## Marco (Sep 30, 2006)

great collection Joe. You must post pictures of your cyps when its that time of year


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice collection. You Cyp people are a crazy bunch. At least you have the climate for a good cool-down. E.


----------



## parvi_17 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks a lot everyone. Marco, there will be many cyp pics come spring!


----------

